# Faux Gear Changes on CVT



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Does anybody know if it's possible to disable the faux gear changes in the CVT transmission?I know why Nissan put them in, but I would prefer to drive my 2014 Rogue without the fake gear changes.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

rgp1000 said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to disable the faux gear changes in the CVT transmission?I know why Nissan put them in, but I would prefer to drive my 2014 Rogue without the fake gear changes.



I see this is an old question, but oh well... Do you mean like a fully simulated 5- or 6-speed experience, or, like my Rogue, a simulated "drop to first gear" when approaching a stop? My car does not simulate anything outside of what I described.
Regardless, I think these "gear changes" would be hard coded into the ECM and would require some significant skill to swap pins and/or an unnecessary amount of money for a reflash that might not even be possible. Does it really bother you that much?
Most likely this task is not just a "loosen bolt A" type of thing. I would have to research that though. Could anyone confirm?


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Did you ever find your answer?


----------

